# ICE UPDATE!!!!New!!!!NUMBER 2



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Just came in from the lake (MOGADORE) where I detoured to,on my way to Cuy.Falls, to pick up my shanty(that is stored) at my son-in-law and daughters. Started at Palm Rd. access area.....saw one lone fisherman on the ice......NO FISHING FOR ME TODAY by the way.....time to tie up loose ends..Walked out to check on his observations.....Via a short conversation, he told me 4" and that was in very hard ice....He had just got there shortly before me and hadn't caught anything......but missed a bite while we talked. I left there and moved to CLR, where two vehicles were in the parking lot. I noticed a shanty with a couple of people moving around a few hundred yards to the east of where I was. Another vehicle pulled in and a guy started looking around.......I asked him a question, and that started a conversation. He also was checking things out.....and guess what, he is also a member of OGF (and had seen the thread from yesterday and came out to see what was going on...He is member PIKEDADDY, from Cuy.Falls......Hey man,good to meet ya and enjoyed the conversation very much...Maybe get hooked up for Punderson, like we talked about......The guys on the ice were too far to just walk out and see if they were doing any good or not...So up and headed out to finish my missions.......Oh yeh, stopped at bassmastermjb (MARKS) place to pickup a bulk box of waxie's (250) cause it looks like next week it's going to be "ON"....and Mark and I also have a couple other spots to try for the first of the week........"CAUTION GUY'S....... Jon Sr.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

those 2 vehicles were my cousins and mine. I started off of palm by myself caught a few but slow fun to watch them bite though. then my cousin met up with me and we venture out off CLR. got out by the island no problem had 2 3/4 - 3 1/2 all the way out close to shore! caught a few gills out there and my cousin caught a decent perch! forecast for wed or thurs. didn't look good! 42 and rain.... but thats a long way away! good luck if you get out!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Mogadore: Saturday night 12/6/2008 9:30 pm Observations

West of St Rt 43: Wide Open: Shoreline & Bay ice only
East of St Rt 43: 90% Covered... THIN & UNSAFE
Congress Lake Rd Parking Lot: Nobody Night Fishing., Westward has open 
spots; Eastward looks better. Evenings snow 
hid all recent footprints & holes drilled. *
Did not venture on the my by myself.*
Palm Road: Same as Congress Lake Rd Parking Lot

Other Lakes:

Nesmith: 60% Skim Ice
North Reservoir (Portage Lakes) 90% Ice
Springfield Lake: Wide Open


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

icebucketjohn said:


> Mogadore: Saturday night 12/6/2008 9:30 pm Observations
> 
> West of St Rt 43: Wide Open: Shoreline & Bay ice only
> East of St Rt 43: 90% Covered... THIN & UNSAFE
> ...


IT'S NOT QUITE READY GUYS!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

No OSP check?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Not by me... Maybe Sunday I'll take a drive and check.

I hope to be ice-fishing Monday... SOMEWHERE!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Saturday's (12/06) snow flurries and accumulation of a couple of inches in the Akron area did not help our cause much.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I went by the OSP on Friday and it was 75% open water. I would use *EXTREME CAUTION* anywhere.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

jiggin'fool.........thanks alot for your post .........and your report.......If you fish here often. maybe our paths will cross.....At least you did get out (safely) and got your new season started......Jon Sr.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm glad we have such good folks here who go check things out for the rest of us. Notice they all say the same thing with this first ice... USE CAUTION!!!

We're off to a great start weather wise, and if things stay they way they're forecasted and we don't get a lot of rain, there MAY be fishable ice next weekend. Saturday at Mogadore (Congress Lake Rd) will be my destination. 

If anyone wants to show up, I'll be there unless the ice isn't ready.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

IBJOHN......Hey Guy......always look forward to reports from all the ground you now cover.....and your observations.....Tomorrow....respective of the weather(snow fall) I'm thinking I'll hit CLR for a period of time.....I have your cell no., If things stand as they are now......I'll get in touch with you....Jon SR.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

mrphish42: I'll either be at OSP or Mogadore on Monday... Will have to see what I hear or see today of OSP. A previous post said it was open water on Friday...and that doesnt bode well for Monday ice fishing... CLR or Palm Rd may be the ticket.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

It was nice to meet you to John.

I am still thinking about going out to Palm today. If I do go out there I will probably be over by where that older gentlman was fishing but this snow has me debating with myself weather to bother or not. 

Just let me know when you think Punderson is fishable. I am off of work Friday to Sunday every week so just let me know.


good fishin,
Bob










mrphish42 said:


> Just came in from the lake (MOGADORE) where I detoured to,on my way to Cuy.Falls, to pick up my shanty(that is stored) at my son-in-law and daughters. Started at Palm Rd. access area.....saw one lone fisherman on the ice......NO FISHING FOR ME TODAY by the way.....time to tie up loose ends..Walked out to check on his observations.....Via a short conversation, he told me 4" and that was in very hard ice....He had just got there shortly before me and hadn't caught anything......but missed a bite while we talked. I left there and moved to CLR, where two vehicles were in the parking lot. I noticed a shanty with a couple of people moving around a few hundred yards to the east of where I was. Another vehicle pulled in and a guy started looking around.......I asked him a question, and that started a conversation. He also was checking things out.....and guess what, he is also a member of OGF (and had seen the thread from yesterday and came out to see what was going on...He is member PIKEDADDY, from Cuy.Falls......Hey man,good to meet ya and enjoyed the conversation very much...Maybe get hooked up for Punderson, like we talked about......The guys on the ice were too far to just walk out and see if they were doing any good or not...So up and headed out to finish my missions.......Oh yeh, stopped at bassmastermjb (MARKS) place to pickup a bulk box of waxie's (250) cause it looks like next week it's going to be "ON"....and Mark and I also have a couple other spots to try for the first of the week........"CAUTION GUY'S....... Jon Sr.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> Saturday at Mogadore (Congress Lake Rd) will be my destination. If anyone wants to show up, I'll be there unless the ice isn't ready.


If that's the only option next weekend, I'll see you out there. Gotta break in the new shanty!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

PD.......Thanks for your reply and you'll get a PM when it's time......As I've always said......ICE FISHERMEN ARE THE COOLEST and MOST INTERESTING BUNCH OF GUY'S YOU'LL EVER MEET.......Jon SR.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

well hopefully the weathermen are wrong about tuesday and wednesdays forecast! low to mid 40's and rain.... not getting below freezing at night! good luck if you get out before then


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

jon sr. jiggin' fool is my cousin and the was me out there with him, my girlfriend was sick so we had a change of plans and i met him out there to fish awhile. he will probably be the one with me when we do get out together, so you will be meetin him soon, good luck this week if you do get out. talk at ya later ~Evin~


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ps73......Now I'm really sorry that I didn't take the hike out there.....Would have been great to touch base with you......but as you say, we'll catch up on it soon.....Be glad to meet your cousin also......Which vehicle was yours....the gray or the red( I belive)......Thanks for the post Evin....Jon Sr.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Old State Park Report: Sunday 12/07/2008 3:30 Pm

50% Ice Covered... _TOTALLY UNSAFE_


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

IBJOHN......I'm definitely doing Mog. tomorrow .........one spot or the other. As I said earlier.......I'll touch base with you ........Jon Sr.


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

Can anyone give a heads up on how much snow Mogadore received last night?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

2" of Snow at Mogadore last night.

mrphish42: I'll go, but not as a solo trek yet; especially so early in the season. Will be at CLR or Palm. I'll see if anyone posts their experiences today on either place.


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

Thanks IBJ seems less then the Ladue area. 

Ill be swinging by Mogadore after 10am Monday. Might try to give it a go.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

reellucky......Yeh, I'm not quite into doing that before daylight, early morning routine.....just yet....In a couple more weeks, if things get better, then I'll be chompin to hit it that early......As I said earlier....will be at Palm or CLR....I'll be driving either a dark green van or a medium green buick.....If you make it, out give a shout.......Jon Sr.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Fished Palm today the ice was on average 3" ... but some of the ice about halfway to across is really thin and nasty... so still be very careful

As far as the fishing went it was very slow and small.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

PD....Said in other thread about ice thickness you guys also reported on......Not exactly "stroll in the park".....walk anywhere you want....go all the way to the other side of the lake ice....You got out and got back safe ....good deal....... see ya later on......JonSr.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Well I finally got out yesterday to do a little ice fishing. went to check on the ice but we brought the gear along just in case. Walked out about 50 feet and measured a tick over 4 inches of good clear ice so we graved the gear and headed out. Mostly fished around tree stumps normal ice thickness was a little over 3 inches, there where a few spots that where in that 2.5 inches, mostly around large trees sticking out of the ice.

Be careful if you venture out, stop a lot and check the ice thickness and be careful around structure. Keep a distance between who you are fishing with just to be safe. 3 inches is normally as low as I would go but I got to admit the ice had very little bubbling in it.

We did not do to well, we went about an hour before sundown and stayed about an hour afterward which is normally good for the lake we where at. Caught some really tiny perch and a few gills. Saw a catfish or bass or two come in on the vexilar but would not bite. Saw tons of activity on the vex but seems to be a lot of lock jaw yet. Tried different colors, maggots, wax worms and minnows and not much would trigger them. Caught most of the perch on wax worms and caught most of the gills on maggots.


Where were we at? Knox lake on the shallow stump end, it was dark when we left but I would imagine the dam end probably has pretty weak ice if if is ice covered at all. water does seem to be a little up compared to last year, a lot of the gills around stumps where suspended up to about 5 feet down while the perch layed right on the bottom. Did not catch enough for a dinner but it was nice to get out.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

still some open spots at the deep end. the stump end looked ok didn't have my gear with me. i was there about 2 o'clock. must have just missed you.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

would ne1 have the gps #'s for where at mogadore ur fishing pm me please 
fish master


----------

